# Women's Hair Loss > Women's Hair Loss Treatments >  Hair Replacement Systems

## gemmatthews1

I am interested in hair replacement systems as a non-surgical solution to hair loss, but there are so many different types that I'm not really sure where to start, can anyone advise? I am based in London
Thanks

----------


## robcavil1

I have had a very pleasant experience at Bloomsbury of London, where I had a non-surgical hair replacement procedure to fit a hair system.
Would be happy to discuss.
Kind regards
Robert

----------


## Ricardo

I was on the phone today with the head guy for eMPower hair based in London, do either of you have any experience with this company, I have a free consultation booked for the middle of October, their systems look very impressive.

----------


## Ricardo

Rob, yeah could you fill me in on the options you were given, any pros and cons with their systems,  and last but not least the price, cheers!

----------


## gemmatthews1

Ricardo, I was interested in eMPower for a while, until I saw quite negative reviews, as opposed to Bloomsbury of London, who I have just looked up upon Roberts mentioning.
Have you heard of Bloomsbury?

----------


## Ricardo

I was on the phone with them the other day, the price is very steep for the lifespan of one system, plus there are no monthly repayment options, seems a bit unreasonable. Where did you see the bad reviews gematthews1?Have any of you heard of Richard Farrell hair systems, any info?cheers!

----------


## Ricardo

No, I had never heard of Bloomsbury, didn't have much to go on based on viewing their website, that's where you purchased your system?

----------


## robcavil1

I thought the price was quite steep too, however based on the longevity of the system I was swayed closer to Bloomsbury than other clinics.
I also gave them a phone call after not getting too much information from their website. I was told that Bloomsbury of London also own a 'hair harvest' website, and various others, specifically aimed at males.
Robert

----------


## gemmatthews1

Their website isn't too informative, think I'll give them a ring tomorrow. Have you seen their website for wigs? www.onlinewigstore.co.uk - they do have an extensive range, which is pretty promising.

----------


## Ricardo

Hey Robert,

        Yeah recognized the "hair harvest" link aka London hair clinic.co.uk, approved by the trichologist society, sounds good to me. I tried emailing the trichologist admin to see what they say about other companies that recommend : hair-development.com which have similar credentials but again little info and photos on their website and they still have not replied to an email I sent them, I doubt they are too busy to reply...hmmmmmm. Let me know if you all find any promising discoveries :Smile:

----------


## robcavil1

Hi Ricardo.
Being 'retro' (or old fashioned, as my daughter calls it!), I rarely ever e-mail large companies, as I prefer to speak directly to people over the phone.
I called Bloomsbury of London regarding their services towards male clients, and was very impressed with what I was told. 
Graham, the managing director, informed me that he has suffered from alopecia which is what lead him to establishing the clinic originally, as he has also been through the emotional vulnerability linked with hair loss.
I told him that I would think about where I wanted to go from here, and I will continue to see if I  can find any cheaper alternatives, however in terms of quality, Bloomsbury of London does sound good!
Robert.

----------


## Ricardo

Cheers Rob, 

            Finally got an email from the trichologist society, of which Graham is a member of for some years, their opinion of him was that they found him to be honest, professional, and offered a fair price for his systems, though they did say that LHC was not unique to the industry in terms of the above mentioned. In my opinion all of the above attributes are hard to find. Rob, did Graham quote you a rough price for his hair systems?,  are you considering his company as an option?cheers :Smile:

----------


## robcavil1

Thanks for that Ricardo! It is good to know that Graham is recognised as honest and I am not being lead on!
Because I haven't visited the salon and shown the stylists and consultant first hand what they would be dealing with, it was difficult to achieve a quote. However, I am very interested in using Bloomsbury of London. What's your views having heard from the trichologist society?
Rob

----------


## gemmatthews1

Robert, I think it all sounds very promising!

----------


## Ricardo

Sorry for the delay, I'm optimistic but it's still not a done deal yet for me Rob. I will be on the phone with Graham and the trichologist society to get a better idea of the whole situation and possibly book a consultation if I like what I hear. I'm sure their relationship isn't a case of I scratch your back you scratch mine sort of deal but you never know!

----------


## gemmatthews1

Good luck Ricardo, keep us informed!

----------


## Ricardo

Ok....so I spoke to Barry Stevens today from the Trichological society in London, really nice guy, no nonsense, straight up....just what I needed. The two companies he spoke to me about were the London hair clinic and a company called hair development, they are members of the T. Society down to their ethics and realistic pricing. He also told me Graham wake (owner of London hair clinic) is not the stereotype, he has an MA in maths I think, very intelligent and got into the business out of anger of these multi national money grabbers. The guy who owns hair development came highly regarded, however I was advised to be wary despite that as it is still a cut throat industry.
       And finally he advised me basically to NEVER EVER consider a hair system from any multi national companies, there is simply no justification for paying thousands for a piece. The only difference apparently between a system that costs a few hundred  and a few thousand is the price tag, no matter how much scientific bs they justify it with. I tried calling both the men mentioned above but were out of office today, I'll get back to you all when I get in touch with them, hope this has helped:-)

----------


## gemmatthews1

This is brilliant news Ricardo, thanks so much

----------


## Ricardo

No problem Gemmatthews, since my last post I've been in contact with Mr Wake and Mr levy of LHC and Hair development respectively. 
my conversation with Mr Wake was brief enough as he was busy, but he did seem genuine and honest about his systems. I think they had a lifespan of roughly 8 months and a price tag of between 650 and 750£ sterling for a mans system. Mr Levy was very honest about his systems, a 6 month lifespan for roughly £400, I've booked a consult for October 4th, looking forward to it. I haven't had a chance to book one with LHC yet. Oh yeah one other interesting fact: hair development wholesale hair systems to companies like advanced hair studio, to which they then sky rocket the price tag on their fancy bs websites. 
     I've also booked to go to a Farrell hair show thing, now before you think I'm being hypocritical I am merely going to compare their systems to cheaper alternatives, to see how "sales" orientated they really are, and last but not least to voice my opinion on how outrageous their prices are...can't wait, I'll let you all know how everything goes!!!!!!!

----------


## Ricardo

Hey guys, I have returned from my consultations in London RE hair systems. To put it simply, if you live relatively near London and are considering purchasing a hair system, consider visiting/consulting the London Hair Clinic, here is why in my opinion:

*I met and consulted with the owner Graham Wake personally, who went out of his way to meet me early last saturday morning as there was a mistake by his secretary in booking me in the night before.
*he never tried to sell me a system, he just gave me the facts, a highly relaxing and enjoyable experience.
* the hair on a sample Mr.Wake showed me was unbelievably smooth and natural looking, but please if you can get to London, ask to consult with him and take a look at his samples for yourself.

*with the custom fitting process, Mr.Wake took great care in ensuring the front hairline was exactly where I would want it, and the fact that a  mould was taken for the top of my head was impressive.

*A custom system from the LHC costs about 750£ and will last 9months or so, and based on the fact that a system from any company generally won't have a lifespan much longer, this is worth the money. In my opinion LHC systems are as close to the real thing as possible......case closed, hope this helps guys, all the best.

----------


## RobertoMcGurk

There are many online sites that are suitable for hair replacement, you just find the sites that give best service in affordable cost. There are many styles of hair replacement you can choice one that is best suited to you according to your facecut, do Google search and get the appropriate website that is good for you from every side.

----------


## dimpy3157

Sorry, I don't know.

----------


## Rahul dhruv

you can try bollomsbury. I have tried it. the result is outstanding

----------

